# Fresh Ideas For Raising Funds



## kosei (Jan 25, 2011)

Greetings Brothers, do you have new ideas how i can assist my lodge with raising funds? Not to take care of lodge expenses but for charity. We do a lot of raffles but to me that is a thing of the past. I would really like some feedback on this matter and thanks in advance:SNC:


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 25, 2011)

I had an idea that I've been kind of throwing around for a while.  I haven't gotten all the kinks worked out of it yet, but it's something different.  Basically, it is making up your own "Amazing Race", kind of like a big scavenager hunt.  Teams drive around the city solving puzzles to find locations or objects.  The team that does it in the shortest time wins a prize that you've gotten donated for the event.  Entry fees can be by person, or by car load.  Requirements would need to be something they can take digital pictures with as proof of their arrival at locations.  From there, teams can use whatever resources they have with them, internet access, phone calls, asking people on the streets, etc. to solves the puzzles.

But I know these races can be a lot of fun for the teams, and you can scale it up or down.


----------



## Plustax (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds kinda like people that track objects using GPS. I forget what it's called, but they find and object, tag it and put it back for others to find.


----------



## Benton (Jan 25, 2011)

Geocaching is what you're thinking of.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 25, 2011)

I just want to say, that I am delighted with your activities. Fund-raisers are great, and I support them 100%. Keep in mind, that beyond the obvious cash benefits, fund-raisers get Masonry, out into the "public eye", and your lodge, garners many non-cash benefits. 

I always liked the traditional ideas: grapefruit sales, fish-fries, pancake breakfast,etc. But I am open to any new ideas! The internet is ideal for idea-exchange. 

Have you considered having a "Hawaiian Luau" at your lodge. Decorate the lodge building with hawaiian decor. Put hawaiian music on the stereo. Serve a whole roast hog, and pineapples, etc. Have the ladies wear muu-muus. The Kena Shrine center (Fairfax VA) has a couple of these each year. They distribute literature about the Shrine/Masonry, and earn a good amount of cash, and also get many new petitions.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 25, 2011)

Our Lodge conducts a barbecue cookoff every summer to raise funds for scholarships & a toy run every winter to raise money to buy Christmas presents for the children of the clients of our local battered womens' shelter.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 26, 2011)

In the past my home Lodge has held "gun" raffles to offset the cost of the scholarships and other charitable donations. This year we are raffling a 52" HD TV. My other Lodge chose to raffle a new lap top computer.

In the past the guns usually turned 2K+ profit margin, I am not sure how well the computer did but I know that it was paid for within the first week of ticket sales. The TV has not finished it's sales run so I can not vouch for it's profitability.


----------



## kosei (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks squares for all of your ideas, may God bless you all.


----------



## JTM (Jan 26, 2011)

holding CHL classes is always a good thing.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 26, 2011)

JIM ... please define CHL classes.  I'm a little slow.


----------



## David Duke (Jan 26, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> JIM ... please define CHL classes. I'm a little slow.


 I would suppose he is talking about "Concealed Handgun License" classes.


----------



## rwmoore (Jan 27, 2011)

Concealed Handgun License = CHL


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 28, 2011)

JTM said:
			
		

> holding CHL classes is always a good thing.



I like that idea I'm going to suggest it at the next stated


----------



## barryguitar (Jan 28, 2011)

Highland Park lodge is hosting a Domino tournament sometime in February, that got me to thinking.
How but a Poker night. Something like a $20 buy in, winner gets a trophy. We'd have to do it off property, to provide coctails. 
Sell handrolled cigars, etc.


----------



## JTM (Jan 28, 2011)

David Duke said:


> I would suppose he is talking about "Concealed Handgun License" classes.


 indeed.


----------



## Plustax (Jan 28, 2011)

jhodgdon said:


> I like that idea I'm going to suggest it at the next stated



So how would a Fund Raiser be made for people wanting their CHL?  We know there's a cost for getting the CHL so how would a Lodge set it up as a Fund Raiser for the Lodge. I like the idea, just don't know how to go about it.


----------



## rwmoore (Jan 28, 2011)

Bro. PlusTax,
I don't know where you are, but there is a Brother in Waco that teaches the class.  Depending on the size of the class he will discount his services, you then do the class for the regular price and the remainder goes to the Lodge. I had huge interest, and large turnout at the one I did.  Besides the Lodge room, you will need access to a place to shoot to qualify, I made arrangements with a local range, where the Provost Guard from our Shrine shoots, they discountedx their services to the instructor also.  

Contact Bro. Johnny Price @ 254 709 6228for more info.  Tell him "007" sent ya! LOL


----------



## kosei (Jan 31, 2011)

I know alot of people wanting to get their chl so this might be a great idea thanks


----------



## peace out (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been researching the possibility of putting on a 5k run or something to that effect.  I understand that, given the right conditions, these can be very profitable.  But I don't have the experience yet to advise.  Ask me next year and I might have something for you.  =)


----------



## Beathard (Feb 2, 2011)

We raise about 8,000 annually from 2 catfish frys.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 2, 2011)

Beathard said:


> We raise about 8,000 annually from 2 catfish frys.



WOW!  That is profitable.  How big are the events?  How much do you have invested in the typical event?  Totally interested.


----------



## dwntwnsb (Feb 2, 2011)

Beathard said:
			
		

> We raise about 8,000 annually from 2 catfish frys.



Wow. I want some catfish!  When is your next fry?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 2, 2011)

David Duke said:


> I would suppose he is talking about "Concealed Handgun License" classes.


 
I wished My chl would have be put on by a lodge.

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




barryguitar said:


> Highland Park lodge is hosting a Domino tournament sometime in February, that got me to thinking.
> How but a Poker night. Something like a $20 buy in, winner gets a trophy. We'd have to do it off property, to provide coctails.
> Sell handrolled cigars, etc.


 
Poker or Bingo night might be fun...


----------

